# Dilemma.....



## nicolam2711 (Feb 26, 2013)

So.. I attend a party, and have an absolutely brilliant night .
Then I get a text from my dance teacher (it was her party) asking if her husbands cousin could have my number as he had asked.
Now it's three days later and I'm awaiting contact from a stranger. This is actually more infuriating than anything ever. Who waits from messages from strangers?!
Could just add him on Facebook, but no...this may all be a plan hatched by his mother.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 26, 2013)

I blame it on women!  If a guy seems too eager to contact them, they think he is desperate and is after any woman he can get, not just them.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 26, 2013)

Haha well I guess if that's how he's thinking. But surely to ask for my number from someone seems more eager? One little text would do no harm.


----------



## shadowwalker (Feb 26, 2013)

I view giving out phone numbers in the same mindset as sending out subs - send it and forget it until they get back to you.


----------



## Whisper (Feb 26, 2013)

Just tell him your a lesbian and he'll call you within the hour.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 26, 2013)

Dating follows the rule of threes.  When you get a girl's number, you wait three days to call.  Then after three dates...dinner is no longer Dutch.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 26, 2013)

Why is dinner dutch on the first date? :S And.. I'd maybe tell him I was a lesbian if I had anyway to do this


----------



## Whisper (Feb 26, 2013)

On a more serious note, he may not realize the dance teacher contacted you to ask if she could give out your number. So he may have no idea you know he asked for your number. Therefore, maybe he's just waiting till his schedule clears up. Why call if you can't go out for two weeks.

Or maybe he's shy. It's one thing to ask a cousin for a number, and another to actually use it.

If you're actually interested in him, you could call him.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't actually know this boy so I'm not "interested" in that sense. Just curious of sorts.
And I have no number. So it's back to the olden days of letting the boys do the work if they feel like it .
Family parties are a terrible place with parents/dance teachers trying to set people up haha. Especially after I fell right on my bum doing the Macarena.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 26, 2013)

I always pick up my girlfriends at family reunions.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 26, 2013)

Haha I hope they're tag alongs and not actual family


----------



## Whisper (Feb 26, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> I always pick up my girlfriends at family reunions.



Ewwww


----------



## JosephB (Feb 26, 2013)

The guy doesn't even have the kahunas to approach you to ask for you number -- he has to use a go-between? Sounds like a loser to me. I'm sure you can do better.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 26, 2013)

Well the way his mum, brother, dad, sister in law were going on at the next table.. made everything just a tiny bit awkward. But you may be right


----------



## JosephB (Feb 26, 2013)

He might just be shy. Or maybe the evening got away from him. Maybe afterward the thought, I should have asked that really cute girl for her number! On realizing his error, he took the next logical course of action. Don't give up yet -- he might be Mr. Right!


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 26, 2013)

Haha well to be fair we did run away (we had double booked ourselves) so I fell over, got up, danced some more, finished my drink then disappeared . 
Awk well I think I'm still too young for Mr Right, and according to my friends this is a terrible thought to start with haha.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 26, 2013)

Too young?  I met my wife when I was 23. Months later, I was married with a baby on the way. Right is right. This might be your one big chance for true love and happiness!


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 26, 2013)

You sound like my friends. To be fair I have four best friends, one is getting married in a year, the other is happily "living in sin" with her man and two kids, the other has one child and the other is just out of a three year relationship. I'm the odd ball .


----------



## JosephB (Feb 26, 2013)

Ha ha. Well, I'd love to say it was all planned. We got married with a bun in the oven. I'm a super stand-up guy of course -- and wanted to do the right thing. Of course, I was also hopelessly in love. Eleven years later we're still together and I wouldn't change a thing. On the other hand, I don't think that would have been my choice. A period of independence and time to establish yourself is a good thing.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 26, 2013)

Well "finding" myself was what I planned to do in the last yearish of being single. What I found is that when I graduated, when I wasn't working I became quite lazy. And that's about all. Babies are always a gift anyway no matter what the circumstances.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like this has caused some writer's block too... Hopefully clear by the weekend


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 28, 2013)

Well when it rains it pours!


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 28, 2013)

Especially in Scotland!


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 28, 2013)

Do people in Scotland get mad when they are mistaken as Irish?


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 28, 2013)

Slightly... since we sound completely different.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 28, 2013)

I see that Irish wrestler Sheamus on television and he sounds just like Mel Gibson did in "Braveheart."  I guess I shouldn't judge how people sound based off of people who are only playing the part.  Haha

Then again I live in the U.S. where people from different areas sound completely different as well.

"This is my island!"


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 28, 2013)

Well I've never seen Braveheart (it's a travesty I know). But yeah even different areas of Scotland have different accents. And Irish is different just like the English.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 28, 2013)

nicolam2711 said:


> Well I've never seen Braveheart (it's a travesty I know). But yeah even different areas of Scotland have different accents. And Irish is different just like the English.



Shame on you.  I've seen the whole movie, but for the life of me, I can not force myself to watch the end again.  I just change channels.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have tried to watch it.. I fall asleep. Same thing happens the minute I watch True Blood as well.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 28, 2013)

This isn't the clip I wanted to post, but it shows what I am talking about.  The other one had a curse word in it.  


[video=youtube;qT5bVX6fQyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT5bVX6fQyc[/video]


----------



## Ariel (Feb 28, 2013)

I have the same problem, Nicolam.  I fall straight to sleep in one of several movies every time I try to watch them.

Braveheart
Meet Joe Black
Saving Private Ryan
Bladerunner (which makes me mad because I love Ridley Scott's work but can't seem to get through this one?)
and quite a few more.  It's almost instant too, like some sort of narcoleptic block.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 28, 2013)

Haha that's exactly what happens when I put True Blood on. I purchased the boxset thinking I'd give it a try. I've yet to see one full episode and it works perfectly if I'm having trouble sleeping or I'm ill. Think with all the vampires and x rated scenes this wouldn't happen... but no.
Kingdom of Heaven also does it for me.

On the original dilemma, my curiosity got the better of me (and it killed the cat), and I have sent a friend request.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 28, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> I have the same problem, Nicolam.  I fall straight to sleep in one of several movies every time I try to watch them.
> 
> Braveheart
> Meet Joe Black
> ...




Wait! Meet Joe Black? I've seen that a good few times! I like that film. Possibly cause it's one of very few films I find Brad Pitt attractive..


----------



## Ariel (Feb 28, 2013)

I fell asleep in "El Mariachi."  I have no idea what it is with me and movies.

And I think meeting new people, even weird ones that can't ask directly for your number, is always good.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 28, 2013)

It's actually rare I fall asleep to movies. However as I said it's brilliant if I'm ill .
Haha maybe.. maybe not. Apparently the characters I write are much braver than I am


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 28, 2013)

I rarely fall asleep to movies, but during a flight from London to Cincinnati, they played, "The Horse Whisperer."  I snoozed like a baby.  I'm sure all the people hated me for that.  I've been told my snores can be heard through walls.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sleeping on planes is what should happen. Not a fan of flights. I'm easily bored and feel cramped however I haven't done more than four and a half hours before (Europe only). Flight to Belfast however, by the time your seatbelt sign goes off and your kindle turns on after the safety brief, it's time to land. It is brilliant


----------



## Whisper (Mar 1, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> I rarely fall asleep to movies, but during a flight from London to Cincinnati, they played, "The Horse Whisperer." I snoozed like a baby. I'm sure all the people hated me for that. I've been told my snores can be heard through walls.



If that's true, then you probably have Sleep Apnea. I've had it most of my adult life and it's not fun. It can actually kill you. I now sleep with a facemask and it's pretty much changed my life. I'm way more rested in the morning and more full of myself.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 1, 2013)

We went on a Brownies (Girl Scouts) family camping trip once. The chorus of snoring emanating from the tents and out into the wilderness was like nothing I'd ever heard. Frightening. I think it pretty much ensured we'd be safe from any wild animal attacks.


----------



## DPVP (Mar 1, 2013)

ok, my spin on the original issue OP. i always seem to be on the run so often the best i could do is give a woman my business card. 

with the giving out numbers or sales this is how i see it:
about 15% will respond to your number
about 25% of them will meet up with you
about 50% of those will be a score

( evaluation is a one month time period)

the reality that like cold calling just giving out your number relies on leveraging out your exposure. so if one does not call back don't be surprised, or you could chase.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 1, 2013)

Whisper said:


> If that's true, then you probably have Sleep Apnea. I've had it most of my adult life and it's not fun. It can actually kill you. I now sleep with a facemask and it's pretty much changed my life. I'm way more rested in the morning and more full of myself.



Well I was told I have a deviated septum but the doctor said at the time, about 4 years ago, that it wasn't bad enough for surgery.  I bet it is now.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 1, 2013)

DPVP said:


> ok, my spin on the original issue OP. i always seem to be on the run so often the best i could do is give a woman my business card.
> 
> with the giving out numbers or sales this is how i see it:
> about 15% will respond to your number
> ...



Haha I think because I assumed he'd asked for it, I expected at least something. But I'm not even fussed anymore.
Probably just a case of interfering mothers


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 1, 2013)

If a guy asks for your number, 75% of the time they will call, 50% of the time they won't.


----------



## Whisper (Mar 1, 2013)

nicolam2711 said:


> Haha I think because I assumed he'd asked for it, I expected at least something. But I'm not even fussed anymore.
> Probably just a case of interfering mothers



If you want, just give out your number here and then let us know how many people call. We can test the cold call theory.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 1, 2013)

Haha no it's okay . 
However, I do have an offer from my neighbour to do some paid tutoring for her son


----------



## Whisper (Mar 1, 2013)

nicolam2711 said:


> Haha no it's okay .
> However, I do have an offer from my neighbour to do some paid tutoring for her son



I think I saw this on an episode of 48 Hours. It didn't end well.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Mar 1, 2013)

Why what happened?


----------

